# Apple Watch alu ou acier



## LeMans11 (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, je voudrais acheter ma première Apple Watch (série 6) mais je ne sais pas quelle boitier prendre, soit en aluminium soit en acier inoxydable. Niveau qualité, durée dans le temps, que me conseillerez vous ? J'ai déjà vu de bons avis sur celle en acier inoxydable mais il parait qu'elle se raye très facilement ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Cela dépend aussi de votre utilisation


----------



## LeMans11 (20 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela dépend aussi de votre utilisation


Ce serait principalement pour un usage normal au quotidien et pour le sport aussi


----------



## cdadol (2 Décembre 2020)

L'acier argent se raye facilement mais rattrapable avec Cape Cod pour enlever les rayures je le fait souvent.
L'acier Or et Gris sidéral se raye beaucoup moins facielemen en revanche pas possible de rattraper le coup après.


----------

